# amp in line fuse blowing



## asalgren (Apr 29, 2009)

i have a red top jell battery in the front of my car then a 4 agu wire running to my trunk going into a yellow top jell battery then going thru a in line maxi 80 amp fuse going then into my JL Audio g-max 1200 amp that is pushing 2 JL Audio W6's and some days it can play for 3 or 4 hrs before blowing a fuse but other days it only goes for 20 min or so can some one help please


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

What about your ground wire? Good clean same size? Also do you have a fuse right after the front battery on the line coming back? If not then you should as if that wire gets grounded it will burn anything touching it......... You may also try a higher amp fuse as well, as I recall I used to blow more in the summer heat than any other time.


----------



## asalgren (Apr 29, 2009)

yes i have a ground wire that is a 4 agu as well and it is new and it does go battery 80 amp fuse then battery then 80 amp fuse then amp there cannot be a tear in the wire it is JL Audio double coated wire with that black wire protector the whole way.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Are the wires touching each other where they go into the amp?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

If the wires were touching, then the fuse would blow instantly. The question is, what fuse is it that keeps blowing? That way we can tell where the surge is coming from to blow the fuse. if it is the fuse between the amp and the battery in the trunk, or if it is between the battery in the front and the battery in the back. Electricity is like water, path of least resistance.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

OK, 
So you just need to separate the amps onto separate fuses to reduce the draw over the 80amp fuse, or add another fuse infront of the secondary amp.

Basically a power distribution block making them each have there own power source and fuse as well.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

only has one amp for the system


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

OPPS ma bad!


----------

